# 7inch EPC Mini Laptop-Smartbook



## 1chassi (Mar 4, 2010)

I just received the EPC Mini Laptop I ordered for my 7yr old son Today; And just dont have a clue as to where to get started. Such as programming, and I cannot get online, Im able to find a connection but advised the "Baude" may need adjusting, do I need to purchase a wireless card to be able to get online, and should i purchase a 512 SD Card, if so what kind. Once im up and running im good to go, but to be able to jumpstart the system, any computer im lost and basically computer illiterate, and this EPC's directions dont really provide any direction and most of its in chinese. :sigh:


----------

